# any young guys here?



## eveningshowers (Oct 20, 2004)

hi, being a young girl i'd like to have a discussion with some of you to get some insight related and not related to ibs. so pipe up if you're in here gents!i'm 17


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

guys you mean men? it's young's adults issues sections, i guess everybody is not that old here







I'm male, 25,from New York City.


----------



## 18260 (Apr 3, 2005)

Im 16 years old and I'll help you out or talk with you


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

This is my first post here. Im 17 going on 18 in november and going into my Sr. year of highschool.Im 17, M, Upstate NY


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd love to chat with some guys who have IBS! Get it from a mans perspecitve too!


----------

